# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Taxi Sân Bay Nội Bài đi HÀ NAM

## taxinoibaigroup

*Taxi Sân Bay Nội Bài đi HÀ NAM*

Tổng Đài Taxi Hà Nam,Taxi Hà Nội đi Hà Nam,Xe đón Sân Bay đi Hà Nam Trọn Gói Giá Tốt,Hà Nam đi Sân Bay giá xe Tiện Chuyến,Taxi Airport chuyên chạy tuyến Hà Nam. Tổng đài NỘI BÀI đi HÀ NAM :02466873000 và  (024) 668 733 68.
Hiện tại Tổng đài Taxi Nội Bài Service đang liên kết với các hãng xe sử dụng các loại xe đời mới nhất để phục vụ khách hàng: xe 4 chỗ như: Toyota Vios, Honda City,Civic; loại xe 7 chỗ như: Fortuner, Innoval, Xe 16 cho ford transit… Taxi Sân Bay NỘI BÀI đi HÀ NAM.
Hà Nam,cách Sân Bay Nội Bài : 85 km.
Hà Nam,cách Thành Phố Hà Nội : 60 km.

HÀ NỘI đi HÀ NAM : (024) 668 73 000 / (024) 668 733 68. cung cấp thông tin của các nhà xe uy tín, công ty cho thuê xe giá rẻ, các hãng taxi ở HÀ NAM, đồng thời TỔNG ĐÀI TAXI NOI BAI SERVICE cũng liên kết với công ty cho thuê xe uy tín, các hãng taxi ở HÀ NAM để có được GIÁ CƯỚC TAXI RẺ NHẤT phục vụ khách hàng khi có nhu cầu sử dụng TAXI SÂN BAY NỘI BÀI đi HÀ NAM và Taxi từ HÀ NAM đi SÂN BAY NỘI BÀI.
Hà Nam là một tỉnh nằm ở vùng Đồng Bằng Sông Hồng Việt Nam.Phía Bắc tiếp giáp với Hà Nội,phía Đông giáp với tỉnh Hưng Yên và Thái Bình,phía Nam giáp tỉnh Ninh Bình,Đông Nam giáp tỉnh Nam Định và phía Tây giáp tỉnh Hòa Bình.Trong quy hoạch xây dựng, tỉnh này thuộc vùng Hà Nội Tỉnh lị là Thành Phố Phủ Lý,cách thủ đô Hà Nội 60km.
Tất cả các tuyến đường nối các thị trấn với nhau và các thị trấn với  Thành Phố Phủ Lý đều là đường nhựa với quy mô từ 2 làn xe tới 4 làn xe ôtô. Cùng với rất nhiều con đường nhựa lớn quy mô từ 2 làn xe ôtô trở lên, đã và đang thi công nối các khu kinh tế, khu công nghiệp với các tuyến quốc lộ làm hệ thống giao thông đường bộ của Hà Nam càng ngày càng thuận tiện.
Hà Nam là tỉnh đi đầu cả nước về việc bê tông hoặc nhựa hóa các tuyến đường giao thông liên thôn liên xã… kể cả từ nhà ra cánh đồng đường nhiều nơi cũng được bê tông hóa.
Hà Nam bao gồm hiện có 1 thanh phố và 5 huyện,Trong đó có với 116 đơn vị hành chính cấp xã,gồm có 7 Thị Trấn 11 phường và 98 xã.
Để thuận tiện trong quá trình di chuyển, thăm quan du lịch Hà Nam, quý khách nên nhớ số điện thoại của các hãng taxi ở Hà Nam để liên lạc khi cần thiết.
*Danh bạ số điện thoại các hãng taxi ở Hà Nam :*

Taxi Sao Mai
0226.3.61.61.61

Taxi Mai Linh
0226.6.252.888

Taxi Hà Nam
0226.3.86.86.86

Taxi Thành Công
0226.3.57.57.57

Taxi Nguyên Minh
0226.3.63.63.63

Taxi Kim Khánh
0226.3.58.58.58

Taxi Thanh Trang
0226.3.842.852


Hà Nam  cho tới năm 2010 Hà Nam đã xây dựng được các khu công nghiệp sau :
Khu Công nghiệp Đồng Văn I và Khu Công nghiệp Đồng Văn 2 thuộc địa bàn thị trấn Đồng văn: Tổng diện tích 410ha.
Với giao thông thuận tiện: Đây là một trong số ít các khu công nghiệp giáp với 3 phía đều giáp với quốc lộ lớn. phía Đông giáp với đường cao tốc Cầu Giẽ – Ninh Bình,phía Nam giáp quốc lộ 38, phía Tây giáp  quốc lộ 1A.Khu công nghiệp cũng liền kề với ga Đồng Văn thuộc hệ thống đường sắt Bắc Nam.

Khu công nghiệp Châu Sơn 200ha – nằm trong Thành phố Phủ LýKhu công nghiệp Hòa Mạc 200ha – thuộc thị trấn Hòa Mạc- Duy Tiên
Các dự án khu công nghiệp khác (đang thi công) :
Khu công nghiệp Ascendas – Protrade, diện tích 300haKhu công nghiệp Liêm Cần – Thanh Bình, diện tích 200haKhu công nghiệp Liêm Phong, diện tích 200haKhu công nghiệp ITAHAN, diện tích 300ha.
Ngoài ra tỉnh Hà Nam  cũng xây dựng được nhiều cụm công nghiệp và đã cho các doanh nghiệp và tư nhân thuê, tạo việc làm cho nhiều nhân lực. Phát triển công nghiệp dồn dập cũng đã ít nhiều mang lại các hậu quả về môi trường, xong tỉnh cũng đã từng bước thanh kiểm tra các khu công nghiệp và dần tốt đẹp hơn. Nhiều khu công nghiệp đã có hệ thống xử lý rác thải hoạt động hiệu quả và kinh tế.
*Taxi Nội Bài Service :* 

Điện thoại : (024)668 73 000 / (024) 668 73 368.
Hotline : 0942 66 88 85.
Email : taxinoibaiairport@gmail.com
Website : www.taxinoibaiservice.com.vn

----------

